# Residency Requirement



## Guest (Sep 10, 2014)

I have looked online and am a little confused about residency requirements for Portugal.

I am a retired U.S. citizen and am trying to determine exactly what is required for Portuguese residency. I have sufficient income, just cannot figure out where to start for a visa. There are no Portuguese Consulates where I live.

I spent quite a bit of time traveling in Portugal in the mid 1970's fell in love with the Algarve area and would like to return.

Thanks


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Most of information you reguire is here General Info 4 Prospective Residents

but a search of site will give you further answers
If you want to visit up to 3 months then a Visa is not reguired
If your intention is to be a Portuguese Resident then Residency Visa must be applied and granted for prior to move via one of the 7 Portuguese Consulates in USA address & contacts details on site


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2014)

Thanks for the link. I have emailed the embassy in San Francisco requesting forms and information.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2014)

Insurance question.

I have Medicare in the USA and not accepted in foreign countries.

What are the options for expats for international insurance or does Portugal have a program that foreigners can buy in to.

Thanks


----------



## MensAgitatMolem (Sep 12, 2014)

You should get a Portuguese private health insurance policy, which is a better solution than just relying on the public health care system.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Portugal has Private Medical Insurance but not aware of any specific plan for foreigners, think you need the find the best deal either side of pond that meet your requirements.

When shopping be aware that in Portugal there are lots of plans that aren't true health insurance but give preferential access and reduced rates

To start you off I'm told Medis is one of the better Portuguese plans but they only insure up to 64 http://ind.millenniumbcp.pt/en/Particulares/insurance/Pages/plano_saude_medis.aspx


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

MensAgitatMolem said:


> You should get a Portuguese private health insurance policy, which is a better solution than just relying on the public health care system.


bestinthewest has no option to have private medical insurance as he is an American National thinking about relocating to Portugal as under the terms of a Resident Visa he must have private health cover unless he was working here


----------



## sunloverAZ (Sep 21, 2014)

bestinthewest, I too live in Arizona (Chandler) and plan to move to the Algarve area of Portugal. Perhaps we can help each other out by sharing information. Is there a way to communicate privately on this website? sunloverAZ


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Sunlover

You need to clock up a minimum of 5 posts but once you've done that, you can send & receive PMs.


----------



## sunloverAZ (Sep 21, 2014)

Thanks, travelling-man!


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2014)

sunloverAZ said:


> bestinthewest, I too live in Arizona (Chandler) and plan to move to the Algarve area of Portugal. Perhaps we can help each other out by sharing information. Is there a way to communicate privately on this website? sunloverAZ


Cheeck the top right of this page after you sign in and click on private messages.


----------



## sunloverAZ (Sep 21, 2014)

bestinthewest, I can't reply to your message until I have five posts -- this is my third! Have you heard about the Non-Habitual Resident Program? Does anyone know how that works?


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2014)

never heard of it, but will do some homework


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2014)

sounds like a lot of problems related to the program

Hundreds of expat pensioners take up tax-free residence - The Portugal News


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Far more informative information from PWC here http://www.pwc.pt/pt/fiscalidade/imagens/pwc_europe_best_kept_secret.pdf

than poor newspaper reporting in Portugal News


----------



## sunloverAZ (Sep 21, 2014)

bestinthewest, have you looked at livinginportugal dot com (apparently I can't post links yet!)


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2014)

go to the top right of the page after you sign in and click on private messages


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

sunloverAZ said:


> bestinthewest, have you looked at livinginportugal dot com (apparently I can't post links yet!)


This link for site Living in Portugal official Government and Tourism site very useful for basic information


----------

